# Merle?



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Could someone post a pic of a merle mouse? I have absolutely no clue as to what they look like, and I would like to know! Thanks!


----------



## MouseMischief (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you! He's gorgeous!


----------



## MouseMischief (Feb 25, 2011)

You're welcome FeralWolf. When I stopped breeding (years ago), I couldn't bear to part with that one. She was the last one I kept as a pet. I wish I'd kept up with my merle line. I didn't realize then just how difficult it is to find a well marked merle.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

FeralWolf said:


> Could someone post a pic of a merle mouse? I have absolutely no clue as to what they look like, and I would like to know! Thanks!


Here are many fotos of merle:

http://www.repage7.de/member/drofi/merleroanlike.html

Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you Roland, that helped a lot!


----------



## MouseMischief (Feb 25, 2011)

You have gorgeous mice Roland!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

MouseMischief said:


> You have gorgeous mice Roland!


Thank you!


----------

